# Lake Milton (snowmobilers)



## b drake (Oct 22, 2011)

What's up with the people riding snowmobiles all over the lake? Thought you weren't allowed to ride them out their?


----------



## 2120Tom (Jul 2, 2008)

Can't say if Mahoning Co or state has laws against it due to being a state park? Snowmobiles are supposed to be registered and must show a sticker,, just like a boat. Ice or water I can see the argument.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Don't know about there but its not allowed unless official signs have been put up permitting it. They're usually placed at the ramps. Call about it.


----------



## b drake (Oct 22, 2011)

I will try and make a few phone calls.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Maybe John Boat will chime in with the real scoop? That 's his home base and if anyone knows the facts, he will!


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

People don't care if it is legal, who is going to catch them. Sadly the only way they will stop is when they fall in, or crash. Probably entered from private property so they would not see the signs if there are even any posted.


----------



## 27482 (Apr 16, 2011)

http://ohiodnr.gov/winter-recreation/recreation/snowmobiling
 

Snowmobiling is allowed on designated trails at the following parks:
 



Alum Creek - 7 miles
Barkcamp - 9 miles
Buck Creek - 10 miles
Deer Creek - 17 miles
East Harbor - 7.5 miles
Geneva - 3.5 miles
Mosquito Lake - 15 miles
Punderson - 5 miles
Salt Fork - 19 miles
Sycamore - 6.7 miles
West Branch - 20 miles

*Special Notes:*
 



Snowmobiling may be permitted on the frozen surface of many state park lakes in designated areas when the lake is posted for snowmobiling.
Snowmobiling hours are limited to 6 a.m. to 11 p.m.
Snowmobiles must be registered with the Ohio Bureau of Motor Vehicles (or equivalent state bureau for out-of-state park visitors).
Children under age 12 must be accompanied by an adult, and youth ages 12 to 15 must be closely supervised by an adult when operating snowmobiles in Ohio State Parks.


----------



## John Boat (Sep 23, 2014)

On Milton, snowmobiles are permitted on the "Drawdown" perimeter of the lake bed, per State Park Office at LakeMilton. Technically, not across or on any frozen water of the lake. This info was as of January, 2014.


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

Atv's? Or just snowmobiles?


----------



## b drake (Oct 22, 2011)

Snowmobile


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

eyecatchum2 said:


> People don't care if it is legal, who is going to catch them. Sadly the only way they will stop is when they fall in, or crash. Probably entered from private property so they would not see the signs if there are even any posted.


Yep. You can't fix stupid!


----------



## John Boat (Sep 23, 2014)

Ballast, only snowmobiles no other conveyances allowed.


----------



## SRXMAN (May 13, 2004)

buckeyebowman said:


> Yep. You can't fix stupid!



Now sure what makes snowmobiling stupid. It's a sport just like ice fishing. I do both and consider them both fun and safe as long as you know what your doing.


----------



## b drake (Oct 22, 2011)

They shouldn't be allowed on the lakes, their are trails designated for them!


----------



## monte39 (Nov 24, 2011)

SRXMAN said:


> Now sure what makes snowmobiling stupid. It's a sport just like ice fishing. I do both and consider them both fun and safe as long as you know what your doing.


I think he was talking about people breaking or not caring about the law as being stupid not snowmobilers. I agree with you both are real fun but I only take my machine where it is allowed.


----------



## b drake (Oct 22, 2011)

Thank you monte39 thats what I was getting at.


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

b drake said:


> They shouldn't be allowed on the lakes, their are trails designated for them!


Why not? There's over a foot of ice and snow. I'd like to take my 74 yr old dad to his favorite lake ice fishing without killing the old guy. I'm gona have to disagree 100% on this one.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Pretty sure the Corps of engineers regulates the lake. The state most likely rents the land for the state park. Just like Berlin, west branch and mosquito.


----------



## 27482 (Apr 16, 2011)

http://corpslakes.usace.army.mil/visitors/states.cfm?state=OH


----------



## crown330 (Nov 18, 2013)

Can't do this cant do that! Who cares. So what. Your not getting a ticket and your not paying the ticket.


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

Those darn young whipper snappers! 

That's all I think when I see this thread. 

And +1 on getting to a fishing spot.


----------



## onemorecastt (Feb 13, 2011)

crown330 said:


> Can't do this cant do that! Who cares. So what. Your not getting a ticket and your not paying the ticket.


Well said, people worry too much about what everyone else is doing, instead of fishing, if they're not allowed to do it, they'll get caught. Doesn't concern me.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

crown330 said:


> Can't do this cant do that! Who cares. So what. Your not getting a ticket and your not paying the ticket.





onemorecastt said:


> Well said, people worry too much about what everyone else is doing, instead of fishing, if they're not allowed to do it, they'll get caught. Doesn't concern me.


You two may care or be concerned when they start playing chicken with you like they do on Portage Lakes, seeing how close they can roar by you at speed without actually hitting you. Problem is sometimes they don't miss.

Or they may just disturb your fishing or your enjoyment of the peace and quiet out on the ice. You may not care or be concerned about those things, but they are valued by others.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

nixmkt said:


> You two may care or be concerned when they start playing chicken with you like they do on Portage Lakes, seeing how close they can roar by you at speed without actually hitting you. Problem is sometimes they don't miss.
> Or they may just disturb your fishing or your enjoyment of the peace and quiet out on the ice. You may not care or be concerned about those things, but they are valued by others.


And those are a-holes that should not be out there. You can't not blame everyone with a sled and take away all of their privileges for the poor behavior of a few, just like you cant take away my guns just because some idiot robbed a bank last week.

Also, you probably disturb their riding by planting your drunk ass on the ice right where they would like to ride. At least that is how they may see it, and who is right and who is wrong you or them? Do your rights of "peace and quiet" trump their rights of speed and adrenalin? I think not. 

I agree with others here and myself enjoy both ice fishing and sledding and see no reason why the frozen lake surface cannot be shared by both. I have lived in and/or fished several states where it is done with minimal issue, in fact if you don't like sleds on the ice you best just stay out of Michigan, Wisconsin, and Minnesota in the winter.


----------



## b drake (Oct 22, 2011)

Like the ones thats are running 20 yards by our shanties doing 60 mph?!! Is that cool??


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

I'd be happy with 20 yards lol my shack got buzzed by two sleds within 6 feet at portage today!


----------



## crown330 (Nov 18, 2013)

Or the guy that sees you catch a fish and drills a hole 2 feet from your shanty. Turds are everywhere deal with it!!!


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm definitely pro-mobile. We've had some wicked cold the last two years and i think im gona pick one up next season


----------



## b drake (Oct 22, 2011)

Bobberbucket thats way way too close!!!


----------



## b drake (Oct 22, 2011)

Ballast go to erie then!!


----------



## b drake (Oct 22, 2011)

Plus their are plenty of snowmobile trails in the area like West Branch


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Definitely woke me up when they came whizzing by twice the water was jumping out of my hole as they came by! But I've been on the lake with respectful people on sleds and not had a problem just like anything some will ruin it for all. I don't hold all snowmobilers accountable for the actions of some. I was kinda wishing I had one to hull my crap out on the lake there really should be law enforcement out on the water just like summer with the boats there should be certain zones and times for racing around. IMO


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

PapawSmith said:


> Do your rights of "peace and quiet" trump their rights of speed and adrenalin? I think not.


Yes they do when the machines are on the ice illegally. Don't expect it on lakes where machines are allowed.



PapawSmith said:


> Also, you probably disturb their riding by planting your drunk ass on the ice right where they would like to ride. At least that is how they may see it, and who is right and who is wrong you or them?


Whoever is occupying a particular location at the time has the right-of-way. When someone is fishing, standing, walking, or skiing on the ice, the machines are no longer entitled to that space until it is not occupied. Riding over any particular spot does not reserve that spot for anytime you decide to ride back over that spot. Have no idea about other lakes but don't believe there are any designated machine only areas on the ice in the Portage Lakes where machines have the right-of-way at any time.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

PapawSmith said:


> And those are a-holes that should not be out there. You can't not blame everyone with a sled and take away all of their privileges for the poor behavior of a few, just like you cant take away my guns just because some idiot robbed a bank last week.
> 
> Also, you probably disturb their riding by planting your drunk ass on the ice right where they would like to ride. At least that is how they may see it, and who is right and who is wrong you or them? Do your rights of "peace and quiet" trump their rights of speed and adrenalin? I think not.
> 
> I agree with others here and myself enjoy both ice fishing and sledding and see no reason why the frozen lake surface cannot be shared by both. I have lived in and/or fished several states where it is done with minimal issue, in fact if you don't like sleds on the ice you best just stay out of Michigan, Wisconsin, and Minnesota in the winter.


You can't even begin to be serious with this comment, can you? That is the epitome of idiotic, dumbass, teenage irrationality I have ever read on these boards! And how do you know that their asses are all drunk? Did you go and administer breathalyzer tests to them all? If you ask me, it's probably the snowmobilers who are the drunk asses out there! 

The main issue is that it's ILLEGAL! Remember when the OP was posted. This was back when there were still a lot of posts about "chancy" ice because because of the weird freeze/thaw, freeze/thaw weather we were having then. These were guys thinking about just walking out on the ice, let alone having a 500lb machine under them! 

And don't forget that, in the case of an accident, lawyers (the bane of modern civilization) will certainly get involved. Some ambulance chaser would certainly be willing to represent some dumbass who crashed and sank, and maybe died, asking questions like, "Why didn't they come rescue him right away! Why weren't signs posted! Why weren't trails marked?" Wah, wah, wah! 

Want to run your snowmobile on the ice? Move to Michigan, Wisconsin, or Minnesota. Or, buy a piece of property with a lake on it and have at it! You want adrenalin? Drive out on the turnpike and park on the berm. Then stroll back and forth across the pike. Plenty of adrenalin there. 

Above all, get your head out of junior high!


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

What? Guys are probably only fishing a 100yds away from main access points anyway,its not like they have snowmobiles? If u hate snowmobiles so much go fish anywhere besides portage lakes. Or find a secluded bay? So many crybabies...wanting cry about anything on here.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I don't know about cry babies....I just don't want to get killed by some guy going 60+ trying to get as close as they can to my shanty. I have had guys weave in and out of my tipups before. 

I am cool with them being out there. But it's the ones leaving from the bars that seem to drive the worst. That's why I only fish portage early ice.

I have not had a problem at Milton.


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

The bikes have numbers on um. Take or borrow a spotting scope and call it in. It's obviously the same group of guys riding like that.


----------



## crown330 (Nov 18, 2013)

You take the good take the bad. It's the facts of life.
Live in a glass house,don't throw stones. I'm sure all the "CRY BABIES" have never done anything ILLEGAL. Again who cares, buy a snowmobile and go fish...


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

buckeyebowman said:


> You can't even begin to be serious with this comment, can you? That is the epitome of idiotic, dumbass, teenage irrationality I have ever read on these boards! And how do you know that their asses are all drunk? Did you go and administer breathalyzer tests to them all? If you ask me, it's probably the snowmobilers who are the drunk asses out there!
> Above all, get your head out of junior high![/QUOTE
> 
> Perhaps you should get your head out of junior high because that is apparently the level that you comprehend what you read. Nowhere in what I wrote do I accuse anyone of being drunk, nor did I try to legitimize illegal behavior. I was simply responding to another posters position on how sledders irritated him and the ice should be for fishermen. Legal or not, he had little desire to see sleds on the ice and I simply demonstrated how they might have the same IRRATIONAL contempt for him as a fisherman on the ice they would like to sled on.
> ...


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

PapawSmith said:


> Nowhere in what I wrote do I accuse anyone of being drunk,



You apparently can't read your own post PapawSmith. You most certainly did accuse me of that here:


PapawSmith said:


> Also, you probably disturb their riding by planting your drunk ass on the ice right where they would like to ride.


----------



## onemorecastt (Feb 13, 2011)

You guys are ridiculous, I hate jet skis buzzing by me during the summer, but instead of whining about it on here, I either deal with it or stay home! Believe it or not, your not the only ones allowed to use these lakes.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

nixmkt said:


> You apparently can't read your own post PapawSmith. You most certainly did accuse me of that here:


No, actually I paraphrased another individuals potential thoughts or position on a specific matter. It is called 'third person' and I realize it is quite confusing for some. You also went mainstream media on me and deliberately misrepresented my written point by omitting the sentence that followed the one you highlighted that said "At least that is how they may see it". That left out implication was critical to the entire point and made it "their" thought as opposed to mine. 

My entire misunderstood point was that these lakes SHOULD be open to the enjoyment to both fishermen and snowmobiles in my opinion. Poor behavior and practice by a few sledders does not represent all sledders and should not be cited as an example as to why they should be banned from the lakes. I love to ice fish and I enjoy snowmobiles. I fish way more often than sled and would not ever wish sledders be disallowed from legally enjoying a lake I was fishing and I have never personally had an issue with an a-hole sledder, although I am well aware it happens.

Now, if it is illegal to sled on a lake than the issue stops right there and the discussion is moot. You question my statements based on the legality however the OP started this thread with the question as to whether sleds were allowed on Milton or not and I see no where that this has been definitively been answered.


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

Reminds me of that guy Muski trolling on West Branch, July 1st, Sunday afternoon, right down through the middle of the channel, just shaking his fist and hollering at every jet ski tube pulling slalomn ski speed boating wake throwing irrespsible enthusiast that goes around him. Think about it.


----------



## icetester (Feb 16, 2015)

Lol, this is great entertainment. Thanks.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Portage Lakes snowmobilers are only as good as the amount of booze they drink before running their snowmobiles. As an example the guy a few years ago who was drinking at the Harbor and telling those there how you have to know where the bad spots are in the ice. Later they found his helmet floating in one of those "bad spots."
Then there was the guy and woman riding on turkey foot golf course next to a row of trees. The woman passenger leaned over to look ahead and a tree took her out. I would say they were a little too close to the tree line.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

crown330 said:


> Can't do this cant do that! Who cares. So what. Your not getting a ticket and your not paying the ticket.


I also agree. So many people concerned with things that have absolutely no affect on their lives or the lake for that matter. I ride ATVs and sleds, there are less and less placed to ride anymore because a few bad apples spoil the fun. Like someone seeing someone snowmobiling on a lake and starting this entire thread "Oh my god someone doing something fun that isn't harming me in any way. Let's get a bunch more opinions of people who aren't affected in any way"


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

PapawSmith said:


> ...however the OP started this thread with the question as to whether sleds were allowed on Milton or not and I see no where that this has been definitively been answered.


Then you need to look at posts #3, 7 & 8. Unless things have changed and official signs have recently been posted, machines are not allowed on the ice there.


----------



## icebergy (Jan 21, 2012)

icetester said:


> Lol, this is great entertainment. Thanks.


i agree this is awesome, for once im not involved


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

I hear you Whaler..One of the "Unfortunate Casualties" ,,was David Carr,,He Owned a very Large Railroad Tie Co.in Portage Lakes,,& he went "in" on the N.E corner of Turkeyfoot one night in the "80's,,going home after an evening of "Bar Sledding" on his Sno-machine (They don't float!!).. However,,The problem is,,,,If a Sledder wants to run the "Risk",,they must expect ALL of the possible consequences,,Whatever they may be.. & That is entirely the Operators responsibility to assume..Be it tickets,,Fines,,injuries,,beaten up by disgruntled Ice Fishermen ,,or even,, God forbid,,death.. However ,, who is to ultimately say,,I think,,it is the Authorities..IMHO.. ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## ilovetofish (Feb 5, 2010)

Great entertainment fellas! Let's keep the petty Arguments going hahaha


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

*OMG!!!
I was just told that there were 3 snowmobiles on SKEETER YESTERDAY!!!

The sky is falling,,, the sky is falling!!!*
XOXO! 


As far as I'm concerned,,, air boats, speed boats, jet skis, recreational snowmobiles & quads, should ALL have targets on them,,,, to make them easier to SHOOT AT!!!


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

So,,,what's your REAL feelings about everybody else Doboy??  You cracked me up!! The ONLY ones that really flip my switch are,,the Jetskys!!! Man-o-live,,they are like Stewart from Mad TV,,"Look what I can do"!! LOL.. ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Doboy said:


> *OMG!!!
> 
> I was just told that there were 3 snowmobiles on SKEETER YESTERDAY!!!
> 
> ...



7 of them today


----------



## KVD jr. (Jul 20, 2011)

I was on Milton yesterday and enjoyed the tracks the snow mobiles left. Made pulling the shanty ten times easier


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

sonar said:


> So,,,what's your REAL feelings about everybody else Doboy??  You cracked me up!!
> 
> 
> What Vince,,,, A tad too harsh???
> ...


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

The sleds are going out on west branch off the west ramp did a drive by this morning, hope they go where I want to fish tomorrow and make a path. With 16 inches of ice I could drive to my spot lol ..


----------



## jmay (Jun 12, 2012)

Fisherman cry more than anyone else enjoying the out doors! " they are fishing to close to me, the jet ski did this, the boat with a tube did that, some one was hunting geesewhere I want to fish, oh well I'll fish next to them anyways and make them look like the one in the wrong, snowmobiles going here, they can't put there boat on their trailer, the ramps are jammed up, etc. etc. ect. Get over yourselves or fish private farm ponds!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

crown330 said:


> Can't do this cant do that! Who cares. So what. Your not getting a ticket and your not paying the ticket.


Do you feel the same way about buying a fishing license?


----------



## crown330 (Nov 18, 2013)

Are you a game warden? If so check my license!!! If not don't worry about me.


----------



## onemorecastt (Feb 13, 2011)

Snakecharmer said:


> Do you feel the same way about buying a fishing license?


I know I do! I buy one, but could care less if the guy next to me has one. You'd think with all the good fishing going on, that there wouldn't be time for all this whining.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Sonar, those things you call Jet Skis are actually Lake Lice !


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

I have a deep hatred for pleasure boaters. Drunks with thier massive wake. "Yeah, i gona put my 30fter on Milton for the summer play my music loud & run my battery out of juice then try and kill someone getting back to the ramp"


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

{Whaler "Sonar, those things you call Jet Skis are actually Lak-Lice!"} No Jim,,IMO,, They should ALL be on ANY lake that I am NOT on!!  They are a true depiction of their operators,,Noisy starved for attention Self-centered & obnoxious!! !% ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## bradley4 (Mar 31, 2014)

Is there any actual reports on milton lately? Besides the fact that snowmobiles zip up and down the lake all day.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

I was actually wondering that. Want to try for walleye just don't know where to even begin


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Since this thread is going in all directions of things that annoy us... i hate water skiers too! Yeah i fish outside the designated speed zones, but that doesn't stop them from leaning hard into a turn to try and soak me in my little boat... not all but some have absolute bliss trying to soak a fisherman that cant catch them. I dont mind the wakes... i expect it by fishing close to the speed zones, but some go out of their way and past the bouys to try and get you.
And then there are those sled riders who i think are the same ones water sking in the summer that try and use shantys as cones on a slolom course... not cool. If it dosent make you mad you have not been in these situations... should i just laugh it off and say... those silly adreniline junkies at it again ha ha ha! NO... its kind of like when a dog bites a kid and then for the rest of his life the kid is scared,, distrustful of dogs... same with them. Even though some dogs may be nice, they all get lumped into the same category... and rightfully so from the kids point of view.
I enjoy adreniline sometimes too, but you dont have to be an A hole while getting your fix.
So i say ride them if you want... i dont care where, just as long as you are not putting me or others in danger, or deliberately angering a guy just trying to catch a few fish to fry up. Peaceful solitude is hard to come by on public lakes and I really don't expect it... You can call it whining, but if everyone would just go fishing and not be A holes I wouldn't have to whine... Or I might because then there would be too many fishermen, and I'm sure a few of them would get on my nerves some how. I don't even know what I'm saying now... Just typing to type... time for some sleep so I'm not grumpy tomorrow and turn into one of those water skiing/jet ski/snowmobile/speedboat/sailboating/Non fishermen ... A hole.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

The only time I've ever been on r be water and felt like I really needed to give someone a lesson in manners was on lake tycoon and it was because of fishermen. I was trying to duck hunt and these guys literally stopped their boat 40 yards from me and just stared at me as if they were waiting for me to pack up my decoys and get out of their way. They even ate a couple sandwiches. Then, they finally decided I wasn't going anywhere and trolled right through my decoys on down the bank. I told them they had the whole dang lake to fish, and they didn't need to encroach. They just gave me that dumb look that goes along with self entitlement. It's ok, I remember their truck and boat. I think once the open water gets here, they'll have a new fishing buddy. Wherever they're fishing, I'll be 2 feet away.... and sometimes I'm not very good at casting.


----------



## John Boat (Sep 23, 2014)

Really Sonar,you did not complain about sleds, when mine saved you a good walk one night! LoL. Eyes are hard to come by at this time, Bradley 4,although I keep trying to find them. March-April ice can bring a better bite from past experience.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Ice fisherman, sledders, duck hunters, open water fisherman haters. They all gotta go back to the dock, truck, or ramp sometime. Take it up then. The winning is getting old every year.


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

At the dock is where i met my pleasure boater friend! It almost got ugly...the guy was totally wasted and i was taken completely by surprise with the whole situation. I was waiting with my 7 year old daughter 30 yds from the dock for my buddy to put the trailer in. This jackA.. flew by me in a 30ft boat in a no wake zone. It was after dark and almost flipped my boat i watched the bow go 3ft over my head. Here's were i messed up i didn't have a life jacket on my little girl!!! That ahole could have so.so.so easily taken a life that night. I get so mad still when i think about it.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

sonar said:


> So,,,what's your REAL feelings about everybody else Doboy??  You cracked me up!! The ONLY ones that really flip my switch are,,the Jetskys!!! Man-o-live,,they are like Stewart from Mad TV,,"Look what I can do"!! LOL.. ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


Just pictured Stuart in his tighty-witeys flying next to my boat on a jet ski. 
Thanks for that vision Vince.  Wish it wasn't quite so true, but funny nonetheless.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

buckzye11 said:


> Since this thread is going in all directions of things that annoy us... i hate water skiers too! Yeah i fish outside the designated speed zones, but that doesn't stop them from leaning hard into a turn to try and soak me in my little boat... not all but some have absolute bliss trying to soak a fisherman that cant catch them. I dont mind the wakes... i expect it by fishing close to the speed zones, but some go out of their way and past the bouys to try and get you.
> And then there are those sled riders who i think are the same ones water sking in the summer that try and use shantys as cones on a slolom course... not cool. If it dosent make you mad you have not been in these situations... should i just laugh it off and say... those silly adreniline junkies at it again ha ha ha! NO... its kind of like when a dog bites a kid and then for the rest of his life the kid is scared,, distrustful of dogs... same with them. Even though some dogs may be nice, they all get lumped into the same category... and rightfully so from the kids point of view.
> I enjoy adreniline sometimes too, but you dont have to be an A hole while getting your fix.
> So i say ride them if you want... i dont care where, just as long as you are not putting me or others in danger, or deliberately angering a guy just trying to catch a few fish to fry up. Peaceful solitude is hard to come by on public lakes and I really don't expect it... You can call it whining, but if everyone would just go fishing and not be A holes I wouldn't have to whine... Or I might because then there would be too many fishermen, and I'm sure a few of them would get on my nerves some how. I don't even know what I'm saying now... Just typing to type... time for some sleep so I'm not grumpy tomorrow and turn into one of those water skiing/jet ski/snowmobile/speedboat/sailboating/Non fishermen ... A hole.



&#128514; this was a good read this morning!


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Sonar, I've always said that the State should make the west end ( no wake zone ) of West Branch the ski zone. That would be the perfect place for skiers and Lake Lice ! The rest of the lake should be for fishing .


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

I AGREE Whaler!! Sounds like a DREAM..But,,They too pay for their use/abuse of the same waters as we do... & it will most likely never be turned around,, as awesome as that would be.. We can use the West end & be for the most part away from the "Powered People".. Just not in the highest percentage of the fish population.. It's the old adage of either "eating cake or having cake"....----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------

